# Reunited with my horse whom I believed was put to sleep !!



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

I thought I would share with you all my story...

Back in 2009 I had to bring myself to make the hardest decision I have ever made to rehome my mare, Peggy, due to being heavily pregnant and not having the support network I have now. 

Peggy was bolshy at times to handle, unpredictable to ride and had arthritis so I had decided to rehome her as a companion only.

In October 2009 I met a woman who seemed perfect for Peggy...at first I loaned Peggy out to ensure it was the right home for her, I drew up a contract which stated Peggys age (14/15) and that she was not rideable which Peggys new owner happily signed. I later signed Peggy over to the woman.

Peggys new owner and I became very good friends and in 2010 (approx) she told me she had loaned Peggy to her mums best friend whos horse had just lost his friend and was lonely - I was very happy with this as it's the exact situation I wanted Peggy to be in - being a companion.

In April 2011 I was looking after my friends (the same friend who had Peggy) horse whilst she was on holiday and started receiving texts through the night saying Peggy was in the vets with bad colic, I later got a text saying she was put to sleep and how sorry my friend was.

I was DEVASTATED, Peggy had been my first proper horse and my rock though some difficult times and I was heartbroken to know she had died.

Not so long ago in April this year I saw a horse advertised called Peggy, looked identical but was 9 years old, rideable and 15.2hh which Peggy would have been 17 (approx), was 15hh and not rideable...I messaged the lady saying she looked identical to my Peggy but the woman was 110% it wasn't her due to age difference etc and we concluded it was a spooky coinsedence. My "friend" had seen the pictures and said it looked similar but wasn't Peggy due to her eyes not being as kind ?

Last Saturday the 5th of May I received a message from a lady claiming to have my Peggy on trial, she got my details from the passport, and told me she was trialling Peggy, a 9 year old, rideable Welsh mare and wanted to know her history. I couldn't believe it !! I travelled all the way to Surrey to see it was definitely her...the minute I stepped out of the car I couldn't stop crying as it was her...my Peggy...who I thought had been put to sleep !! I took with me all the documents with her age on and dental records and the lady couldn't believe it !! the advert I had previously seen WAS Peggy !!

I later found out my "friend" had sold her to a riding school as a 9 year old back in 2010 !!

Peggy had been from home to home and dealer to dealer...there was only one thing I could do...that was to pay the dealer to have Peggy back. I was lent the money by an amazing friend and I now have Peggy back safe and well where she will be companion to my other horse and pony for the rest of her life.

I urge people to be extremely careful when rehoming their horses, I regret rehoming Peggy but I am not going to live in regret...I am going to enjoy and make the most of this second chance I have been given with Peggy.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

What a disgusting , despicable person your 'friend' is

Well done for caring so much for Peggy and giving her the life she deserves :thumbup:
I wish you both many years of happiness 

Id love to see a pic of her


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

That gave me goose bumps lol

So pleased she's back where she belongs  congrats


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How can anyone tell such lies????????????????? I cannot believe how people spin yarns and cause distress to animals and owners for a few quid? Can you not report her to the police? Or at least name and shame the cowbag. So pleased that you noticed the ad and managed to prove she was your horse, strange they didnt change her name? Many happy years ahead xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What a sad story but a lovely ending, I had tears in my eyes! 
You did what you had to do at the time and tried your best to get a good home for Peggy, I bet she's pleased to be back with you now


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

What a horrid so called friend

Lovely that you now have her back where she belongs.

Well done you for persuing it

Like to see some pics of Peggy


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

What an awfull peson!

So glad you have her back and she can now have a wonderfull life


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh god I went through a similar thing! My horse was bolshy and pushy, and I spent such a long time finding a good home for him. I put him on loan and finally signed him over to her. She put him out on loan about a year later then we heard from his loaner that he'd died.

About 2 months later I found a facebook page trying to find him as he'd be stolen  The woman I sold him to claimed that the loaner had sold him onto the knacker man, where he was picked up by a dealer and finally sold to another family. I have finally tracked him down and his in another home now, but happy and safe.

That is the 2nd time in his life he has be saved from the meat man!

I'm so glad you got Peggy back and that she is now safe and loved.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

What an awful story. I'm glad you have her back. Did she recognise you, what was her reaction when you met her again after all that time?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad to read I'm not the only one who has shed a tear reading this. Poor you and Peggy! I'm so so glad it has a happy ending, wishing you both happy years together


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Hello all,

Thank you for your lovely comments...

I still can't believe it !! I thought she had died and for her to be in my field with my other horse and pony is just so surreal !!

She is settling well although we really need to build our trust back up, bless her, she is quite frightened from where she has been from pillar to post !!

Here are some pictures of her a couple of days after she arrived back safe and sound with me:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

My pictures aren't seeming to load, I will get pictures up asap !! In the meantime I have put her as my profile picture  xx


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Facebook

Facebook


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

This bought tears to my eyes! I'm so glad she's back where she belongs Hope you have many more happy years together and be sure to keep us all updated


----------

